# Granadillo Platter #3



## Woodworking Vet (Dec 26, 2017)

I haven't been able to spend much time in the shop for the past few months so this platter took some time to finish. I bought the piece of wood back in April, it took four months of staring at it before I figured out what to do with it. This started out as a board that was 16" wide, 20" long and only 1" thick. The finished platter measures 7/8" thick and 15.5" in diameter, finished with danish oil. Aside from spalting there are a lot of birdseyes in the wood, truly a beautiful piece of wood. Once I get some time I'll get the cutoffs cut into pen blanks to sell.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 26, 2017)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2017)

Well done, I agree, it is a beautiful piece of wood and turned very well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 26, 2017)

WOW- Nice wood and work....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 26, 2017)

Very beautiful David, glad you're getting some time out there. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bench1holio (Dec 26, 2017)

Awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 26, 2017)

That is beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Dec 26, 2017)

Oh wow! I really like that one. Good job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 27, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful David!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 27, 2017)

Beautimus! I really need to turn a platter... Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 27, 2017)

Awesome bowl!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 28, 2017)

Man that's a fantastic piece of wood and you did it justice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sheriff (Dec 28, 2017)

That's nice work. Do you have a picture of the wood before you started turning it?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 28, 2017)

Woodworking Vet said:


> I haven't been able to spend much time in the shop for the past few months so this platter took some time to finish. I bought the piece of wood back in April, it took four months of staring at it before I figured out what to do with it. This started out as a board that was 16" wide, 20" long and only 1" thick. The finished platter measures 7/8" thick and 15.5" in diameter, finished with danish oil. Aside from spalting there are a lot of birdseyes in the wood, truly a beautiful piece of wood. Once I get some time I'll get the cutoffs cut into pen blanks to sell.


I think it is upside down... I stood on my head and it looked better the other way. 

That came out awesome! Glad to have you back David.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 28, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I think it is upside down... I stood on my head and it looked better the other way.
> 
> That came out awesome! Glad to have you back David.



David- Ignore him- The rest of us do!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 29, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> David- Ignore him- The rest of us do!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 29, 2017)

Outstanding use of a beautiful piece of wood. It would be hard to put anything on it, rather probably hang it on a wall.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Dec 29, 2017)

Sheriff said:


> That's nice work. Do you have a picture of the wood before you started turning it?



I don't have a picture of the original board for this piece but I do have another board and will try to get a picture of it today or tomorrow.


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Dec 29, 2017)

This is what the boards looked like before cleaning up and turning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Woodworking Vet (Dec 29, 2017)

rocky1 said:


>



That is how the board looked when I bought it, can't say why but it just spoke to me to take it home. The platter up at the very top of this page is what came from the board, who knew beauty like that laid below the surface.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 29, 2017)

How far were you into it before it started talking to you?


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Dec 29, 2017)

Two beers, so about an hour  

actually it spoke to me as I was shopping in woodcraft. You know, just a gut feeling kinda thing that I just had to buy this piece of wood. Or maybe it was just a few bucks burning a hole in my pocket. I can't remember, and I'm not even near as old as @Mike1950

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 30, 2017)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Two beers, so about an hour
> 
> actually it spoke to me as I was shopping in woodcraft. You know, just a gut feeling kinda thing that I just had to buy this piece of wood. Or maybe it was just a few bucks burning a hole in my pocket. I can't remember, and I'm not even near as old as @Mike1950



Grrr watch it pup!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 7, 2018)

Outstanding piece! Really like the contrasts.
Glad you listened to it to produce this!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

